# Поздравляем Techno с окончанием обучения!



## Sfera (15 Июл 2011)

*
Techno*, поздравляю вас с окончанием прохождения первого этапа обучения. 
Надеюсь, дорога была не особо трудной, а знания, вложенные в вас преподавателями познавательными. 
Жду вас на практике.
_
пы.сы. Стишок для хорошего настроения))_

_*Тяжело всегда в учебе,
Но в бою потом везет.
Практиканта любой форум
С радостью к себе возьмет!
Веселись Студент сегодня,
Улыбайся и гуляй,
Но, что завтра на учебу,
Ты, смотри, не забывай!*_


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2011)

поздравляю)


----------



## Alex1983 (15 Июл 2011)

Ура в наших рядах пополнение!!!
От всей души Поздравляю.


----------



## Farger (15 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Успехов!!!


----------



## Techno (15 Июл 2011)

Спасибо, друзья

_Добавлено через 9 минут 46 секунд_
*Sfera*, отдельное спасибо за стишок Да, и ко мне можно на "ты"


----------



## Arbitr (15 Июл 2011)

ну чтож удачи вам, по практике уже сфера будет смотреть, но если что то непонятно не стесняйтесь спрашивать, предварительно подумав.  
возможно через какое то время я вернусь к проверке практикантов, и тогда держитесь, буду гонять!! :sarcastic_blum:


----------



## Techno (15 Июл 2011)

Arbitr написал(а):


> возможно через какое то время я вернусь к проверке практикантов, и тогда держитесь, буду гонять!! :sarcastic_blum:


:sarcastic_blum:


----------



## iskander-k (15 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## Sfera (15 Июл 2011)

Arbitr написал(а):


> я вернусь к проверке практикантов, и тогда держитесь, буду гонять!!


да уж, Денис не я)), *Techno*, берегись большого дула


----------



## Drongo (15 Июл 2011)

Ой, да, принять принял, поздравить забыл. Поздравляю от души с окончанием обучения, согласись, настроение "_сдал, сделал, ура, канникулы_" присуствует. Практика не так страшна как кажется, всё прозрачно, всё на виду и ноу-хау и косяки. 


Arbitr написал(а):


> возможно через какое то время я вернусь к проверке практикантов, и тогда держитесь, буду гонять!!


Можно подумать, практики от твоего зоркого глаза когда-нибудь уходили )))


----------



## Сашка (16 Июл 2011)

Arbitr написал(а):


> и тогда держитесь, буду гонять!!





Sfera написал(а):


> да уж, Денис не я)), Techno, берегись большого дула





Drongo написал(а):


> Можно подумать, практики от твоего зоркого глаза когда-нибудь уходили )))


Прикольно пугать практикантов большим дулом))) Интересно, когда никто не знает что это означает, но все боятся)))


----------



## Sfera (16 Июл 2011)

*Сашка*, прикольно), но когда почитает форум разберется, что к чему...


----------



## Techno (16 Июл 2011)

Drongo написал(а):


> Поздравляю от души с окончанием обучения, согласись, настроение "_сдал, сделал, ура, канникулы_" присуствует.


Ага:victory:


А что за дуло то?

_Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут 9 секунд_
Понял теперь с чем связано это дуло


----------



## akok (16 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Severnyj (16 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю, желаю новых знаний в процессе практики


----------



## Tiare (16 Июл 2011)

*Techno*, поздравляю! Удачи и терпения


----------



## zirreX (17 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mila (17 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю! Успехов!


----------



## Warrior Kratos (17 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!


----------



## Techno (17 Июл 2011)

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> C днём рождения!


Спасибо конечно, но что-то рановато


----------



## Warrior Kratos (18 Июл 2011)

*Techno*, я ошибся


----------



## Techno (18 Июл 2011)

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> *Techno*, я ошибся


Да я понял
ЗЫ: Единственная ошибка - не исправлять своих прошлых ошибок


----------



## Warrior Kratos (18 Июл 2011)

Ага


----------



## thyrex (20 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## iolka (20 Июл 2011)

поздравляю! терпения, так как всё только начинается


----------



## goredey (25 Июл 2011)

*Techno*, прими и мои запоздалые поздраления. Удачи в практике!


----------



## sanada (27 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю с началом пути! Верного глаза, терпения и удачи!


----------

